
Drone startup takes “dogfooding” to a new, literal level - anyalamb88
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=n1tnsJMtISc Tapping into the ideas of Wally (Chief Dog Officer), DroneDeploy announces plans to pursue a new opportunity for drone mapping: BoneDeploy - combining drones and canines in (bone-related) search and recovery operations.
======
manuaero
This is great!

